# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Русская Гаура Пурнима 2012 в Майапуре.

## Ачйута Риши дас

Дорогие преданные,подскажите,пожалуйста,как можно раздобыть видео спектакля оттуда.

----------

